

Ask HN: how do the "Top charts" and "Most popular" algorithms work? - Straubiz

Does anyone know what are the "top charts" &#38; "most popular" ranking algorithms on the appstore? Is it based on the number of downloads, reviews, ratings?
======
js4all
These lists are done using a selection algorithm. For instance Sort-Key-Top:
[http://cpansearch.perl.org/src/SALVA/Sort-Key-
Top-0.06/READM...](http://cpansearch.perl.org/src/SALVA/Sort-Key-
Top-0.06/README)

------
runjake
It depends on the vendor. I believe that "most popular" algorithms are usually
based around time vs. downloads (as opposed to the more flawed # of downloads
only).

~~~
Straubiz
Sorry my question wasn't precise enough: I was referring to the algorithms of
the iOS Appstore.

